# Ich brauche ganz dringend hilfe zum Thema Hintergrundbilder bei frames.



## Cizilia (12. Februar 2005)

BITTE HELFT MIR!
ich hab ein frameset und ich wollte in dem eiem framefenster mit  background="" mein Hintergrundbild einfügen. Allerdings sehe ich im framefenster dann nur den oberen leinken teil meines bildes. gibt es eine möglichkeit, außer das man das bild so viel verkleinern muss bis es die größe des framefensters hat? gibt es zum beispiel einen tag  mit dem sich das bild imer an das frameset anpasst. denn wenn ich dann zum beispiel die seite von einem gößeren bildschirm aus sehe, soll ja trotzdem das ganze bild zusehen sein.
also, ich suche einen tag, mit dem sich das hintergrundbild dem frameset anpasst!


----------



## Noby (12. Februar 2005)

also das Bild automatisch kliener machen, geht nur mit HTML nicht
ich kenn nur die Möglichkeit, dass sich das Bild so oft wiederholt, wie es in das Frame passt
wenn das Bild kleiner ist, als das Frame

hast du das ganze Online?
vielleicht kann man sich das ja mal ansehen und dir dann Tips geben, wie du es besser machen könntest


----------

